# Stupid me...



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

I was looking at new cars online today. I don't need a new car, I want a new car. Not for rideshare, for me. Wait, I don't drive much for me without doing rideshare. Stupid me.

I really want a pick-up truck. Wait...stop looking!


----------



## Kilroy4303 (Jul 31, 2020)

yeah can relate . . . ..


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

FLKeys said:


> I really want a pick-up truck.


*NOW* you're talking! :thumbup: The bigger, the better, for sure! &#129304;Go for it! :thumbup:


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

FLKeys said:


> I was looking at new cars online today. I don't need a new car, I want a new car. Not for rideshare, for me. Wait, I don't drive much for me without doing rideshare. Stupid me.
> 
> I really want a pick-up truck. Wait...stop looking!


I know the feeling. I've been wanting to buy an excavator just because.

Logically, I don't need one. It would be cheaper to rent but

I WANT ONE.

I went to SF a couple months ago.




























I took a lot of pix of excavators there as well as the sights.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

FLKeys said:


> I was looking at new cars online today. I don't need a new car, I want a new car. Not for rideshare, for me. Wait, I don't drive much for me without doing rideshare. Stupid me.
> 
> I really want a pick-up truck. Wait...stop looking!


Lol. I have been looking at Dodge Challengers. I don't need one, in fact it would be stupid for me to get one, but I really, REALLY, want one.

I've come close to pulling the trigger but managed to regain control of my senses last minute.



observer said:


> I know the feeling. I've been wanting to buy an excavator just because.


I little bobcat would be fun to have around the house.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Boca Ratman said:


> Lol. I have been looking at Dodge Challengers. I don't need one, in fact it would be stupid for me to get one, but I really, REALLY, want one.
> 
> I've come close to pulling the trigger but managed to regain control of my senses last minute.
> 
> ...


Yea, I got to drive a Bobcat last month for a few days. It had been years but they are always fun.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Boca Ratman said:


> Lol. I have been looking at Dodge Challengers. I don't need one, in fact it would be stupid for me to get one, but I really, REALLY, want one.
> 
> I've come close to pulling the trigger but managed to regain control of my senses last minute.


I used a link in an email a dealer sent me to look at some trucks during lunch today. Funny the dealer called me about 30 minutes ago wanting to know if he can help me find something. At least I was looking at 2-3 year old trucks and not brand new ones. Hard call, it would definitely see low miles, be low miles maybe 800 a month, most of which would be pulling a boat around the state of Florida.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Buy a Real Truck


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

FLKeys said:


> I was looking at new cars online today. I don't need a new car, I want a new car. Not for rideshare, for me. Wait, I don't drive much for me without doing rideshare. Stupid me.
> 
> I really want a pick-up truck. Wait...stop looking!


DriveTime!


----------



## Immoralized (Nov 7, 2017)

FLKeys said:


> I was looking at new cars online today. I don't need a new car, I want a new car. Not for rideshare, for me. Wait, I don't drive much for me without doing rideshare. Stupid me.
> 
> I really want a pick-up truck. Wait...stop looking!


Ah yes them pick up trucks...


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Found a 2012 Ford F-150 Lariat with 147,000 miles for sale. They want $10,000 for it. Well maintained, looks brand new inside and out. Has some cigarette odor to it. Passed for now, not a fan of the cigarette odor at all.

Used trucks in South Florida are going for a premium.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

FLKeys said:


> Found a 2012 Ford F-150 Lariat with 147,000 miles for sale. They want $10,000 for it. Well maintained, looks brand new inside and out. Has some cigarette odor to it. Passed for now, not a fan of the cigarette odor at all.
> 
> Used trucks in South Florida are going for a premium.


Trucks are going for a premium everywhere.

I read somewhere that people are flying from California to other states just to purchase trucks. They then ship them here for resale.


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

FLKeys said:


> Found a 2012 Ford F-150 Lariat with 147,000 miles for sale. They want $10,000 for it. Well maintained, looks brand new inside and out. Has some cigarette odor to it. Passed for now, not a fan of the cigarette odor at all.
> 
> Used trucks in South Florida are going for a premium.


You lost me at "Ford." &#128528;


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> You lost me at "Ford." &#128528;


Absofrigginlutely! &#129318;‍♂


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

FLKeys said:


> I was looking at new cars online today. I don't need a new car, I want a new car. Not for rideshare, for me. Wait, I don't drive much for me without doing rideshare. Stupid me.
> 
> I really want a pick-up truck. Wait...stop looking!


It costs nothing to look!!


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

goneubering said:


> It costs nothing to look!!


Yeah...well, you gotta' look first on your way to spending $$$!!!


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

I don't know, at my Day Job we have a fleet of twenty-four Ford F150's one Dodge Ram, and one Toyota Tacoma. Outside of routine maintenance the Dodge and the Toyota are the only ones that have needed repairs. We replace them when they hit 200,000 miles so we have models ranging from 2010 to 2020.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

FLKeys said:


> I don't know, at my Day Job we have a fleet of twenty-four Ford F150's one Dodge Ram, and one Toyota Tacoma. Outside of routine maintenance the Dodge and the Toyota are the only ones that have needed repairs. We replace them when they hit 200,000 miles so we have models ranging from 2010 to 2020.


People who say those things are just shooting in the dark. Each company makes good relible vehicles and each one makes crappy ones depending on year and model evolution. During the 90's and 00's Toyota and Honda were far in the lead for durability and quality, but during the teens the Americans EXCEPT FCAU caught up and in many cases surpassed some of the Japanese products1. Also during the teens the Korean twins really amped up quality. I will recommend Kia as a quality and value vehicle company in this market.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

Amos69 said:


> I will recommend Kia as a quality and value vehicle company in this market.


What kind of pickup truck do they make?


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

TomTheAnt said:


> What kind of pickup truck do they make?


Hyundai has the Santa Cruz a new model that is late to delivery, but reportedly coming








https://www.caranddriver.com/hyundai/santa-cruz


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

Amos69 said:


> Hyundai has the Santa Cruz a new model that is late to delivery, but reportedly coming
> 
> View attachment 556233
> https://www.caranddriver.com/hyundai/santa-cruz


Oh cool. &#129318;‍♂ Perfectly good alternative for the full-size F150 @FLKeys was talking about. Yup. :roflmao:

Would probably pretty be suitable for The Keys, though... &#129300;


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Amos69 said:


> Hyundai has the Santa Cruz a new model that is late to delivery, but reportedly coming
> 
> View attachment 556233
> https://www.caranddriver.com/hyundai/santa-cruz


Looks like the Santa Fe with a truck bed. I already have a Santa Fe as my daily and Uber. I'm looking for something a little bigger.


----------



## Immoralized (Nov 7, 2017)

FLKeys said:


> Looks like the Santa Fe with a truck bed. I already have a Santa Fe as my daily and Uber. I'm looking for something a little bigger.


Something like this? It is good for Uber as well. Might not make a single cent driving it for Uber but the coolness factor should make up for it :biggrin:


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Many years ago in the mid 80's I had a pick-up truck. 1976 Chevy Luv. The bed was completely rusted off and replaced with some 2x8's to make it a flat bed. It had a crappy transmission that kept slipping but it got me around for a few years. I traded a Cassette deck car radio for it that matbe cost $75.00


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Immoralized said:


> Something like this? It is good for Uber as well. Might not make a single cent driving it for Uber but the coolness factor should make up for it :biggrin:


One of those or at least similar to it, was stolen here not long ago and led police on a wild freeway chase.



FLKeys said:


> Many years ago in the mid 80's I had a pick-up truck. 1976 Chevy Luv. The bed was completely rusted off and replaced with some 2x8's to make it a flat bed. It had a crappy transmission that kept slipping but it got me around for a few years. I traded a Cassette deck car radio for it that matbe cost $75.00
> 
> View attachment 556271


Very popular truck in Egypt and Syria in early 2000s. Sold a few hundred there in pieces. Cab, transmission, front suspension and rear end.


----------



## Immoralized (Nov 7, 2017)

observer said:


> One of those or at least similar to it, was stolen here not long ago and led police on a wild freeway chase.


Oh i love to watch a good police chase...
Watching it atm.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Half million dollars.

A little out of my price range.

https://www.google.com/amp/s/robbre...arshmello-ford-super-duty-6x6-1234579750/amp/


----------



## Immoralized (Nov 7, 2017)

observer said:


> Half million dollars.
> 
> A little out of my price range.
> 
> https://www.google.com/amp/s/robbre...arshmello-ford-super-duty-6x6-1234579750/amp/


Just a few more uber trips you'll get there :thumbup:


----------

